# Ragim Matrix Take-Down (TD) Recurve



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

Hey Night Wing! I've checked out some stuff on these bows a couple years ago, I have a ragim wildcat which is basically the same bow, just different colors and wood in the riser. The wood laminations in the limbs is elm and the black limb tips on the wildcat is a harder material than what is used for the red tips on the matrix. The wood for the riser of the matrix I think is birch, riser wood for the wildcat is walnut and some kind of acadia as I was told. The limbs for these bows is the same length from 
62"-70" the riser is what gets longer. I can tell you this from my own experience these are good shooting bows the riser is robust and will fit a large hand well. And these are tough bows! For me, I can actually shoot the ragim bow better than the samick recurve I have. They do draw heavier. I would say a matrix in 66" or 68" would work well for you with what you are trying to do. scout4


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Just saw some regims at my local shop. They all had major limb twist issues, think there were 3 of them. Did not feel comfortable even drawing the bow. Maybe contact the seller and get him to confirm bow is strait before you buy, maybe get some pictures before hand as well.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm with guy. For awhile, I have been semi-impressed with some of the Ragim stock I've seen and shot, but after seeing that bow shipment he's referring to - not a single straight limb on any of the bows, it was unreal that the QQ could slip that badly. We are talking strings not even touching limbs at brace type off. Maybe it was from being in a hot hold on the slow boat during importation, but nonetheless, very bad for new bows out of the box.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

scout4 said:


> Hey Night Wing! The limbs for these bows is the same length from
> 62"-70" the riser is what gets longer. I can tell you this from my own experience these are good shooting bows the riser is robust and will fit a large hand well. And these are tough bows! They do draw heavier. I would say a matrix in 66" or 68" would work well for you with what you are trying to do. scout4


Ummm. I do have small hands so a "robust" grip is something I won't like. Since you say "they draw heavier", do you mean the poundage is more than is actually stated as in "marked 36# @ 28", but is really 40# at 28" when put on a bow scale?

BTW, since I already have two 66" bows, I would get either the 68" or 70" depending on riser length. The only thing that would turn me off to this bow is if the riser is 25" in length.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Sanford said:


> I'm with guy. For awhile, I have been semi-impressed with some of the Ragim stock I've seen and shot, but after seeing that bow shipment he's referring to - not a single straight limb on any of the bows, it was unreal that the QQ could slip that badly. We are talking strings not even touching limbs at brace type off. Maybe it was from being in a hot hold on the slow boat during importation, but nonetheless, very bad for new bows out of the box.


The bow isn't that expensive so the risk is acceptable to me when it comes to limb twist. As for a bowstring, I wouldn't trust the bowstring that comes with the bow. One of my friends is a string maker who lives 10 miles from me and he would make me a new bowstring. For a 68" recurve, I'd order a 64" string and for a 70" recurve, I'd order a 66" string. In fact, my string maker freind can straighten a twisted limb if need be.


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

Its just the way the grip area is made NightWing, your hand would fit it fine. Someone with large hands would be comfortable with the bow. I also owned one of the older PSE Impala recurves by ragim, it was a very good bow. If you made a call to where ever you may purchase and asked to have the bow checked out they would do that. My wildcat is marked 36# but pulls more like 38+# It shoots the big cedar arrows I like very well, better than any other bow I have. scout4


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Scout4,

I'll err on the side of being it heavier than marked. If and when I decide to order this bow, I'll order it at 34# and hopefully, it'll be 36# at 28" in reality.


----------

